# VIRUS ALERT! in taskbar



## Ash102102 (Jul 11, 2008)

The clock somehow switched to Army time, and next to it appears a message saying VIRUS ALERT! It also says that the task manager and control panel have been disabled by the administrator (me), but I definitely didn't do that... If someone could help that would be awesome


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ash102102 

Please fallow the advice (as best you can) in all five steps mentioned in this topic


http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

Good luck


----------

